# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  pelatihan rekreaksi dan kunjungan ke para hobiest

## joko

saya mau usul boleh gak untuk para suhu dan keluaraga koi-s....
gimana kalo diadakan seminar atau privat untuk para newbie tentang koi, kolam, filter, pemijahan dll... sepertinya sangat menarik jadi untuk para pemula tau koi itu seperti apa bagaimana mau diapan dlll....

kalo boleh usul sih kayak pelatihan sekalian ajang kumpul2 sesama hoby dan breeder..... 

mudah2an usulnya jadi kenyataan........

----------


## showa

Om Joko, sepertinya keinginan om sudah terjawab utk itu panitianya adalah Om Joko sendiri,.............

mengenai apa yg di inginkan utk di pelajari silahkan di buat nanti kami akan mencari kawan ** yg ahli di bidangnya.

----------


## joko

jadi malu kalo jadi panitianya kalo ada yg mau bantuin yukk lah kita mulaiii  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

ga masalah.... semua pasti mo bantu kok ... mulainya dari ngobrol dan ucapan dulu, posting foto diri   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Ya ditunggu pak Joko ditunggu posting foto dirinya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirulina

InsyaAllah habis lebaran Pa Wijaya dan saya mau mengundang rekan2 Koi-s untuk Pond Visiting di Cirebon. tanggal akan ditetapkan nanti.

----------


## steamkoi

> InsyaAllah habis lebaran Pa Wijaya dan saya mau mengundang rekan2 Koi-s untuk Pond Visiting di Cirebon. tanggal akan ditetapkan nanti.


Om Jadi Pond Visitnya ?  ::

----------


## vied_84

sekali2 ada kunjungan ke Bali lah, biar tali silaturahmi tdk putus....   ::   ::   ::  

wahai pulau seberang, " marilah kemari, hei.. hei... hei.... hei..... hei Kawan "

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Atau di Blitar saja, sekalian datang ke Lomba bulan depan  ::

----------


## victor

bali yuk...
kois visit bali

jakarta to bali
gw cegat bis nya di pekalongan ya

----------


## danny20124

> bali yuk...
> kois visit bali
> 
> jakarta to bali
> gw cegat bis nya di pekalongan ya


*BALI*

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Sekalian Pond Visit ke Tabanan ya..............

Om Koinia yang jadi Guide ya  :P

----------


## vied_84

> bali yuk...
> kois visit bali
> 
> jakarta to bali
> gw cegat bis nya di pekalongan ya



Jiah,,,  bisaaaaaaa  aj....

kl emang mau ke Bali, nanti sy usahain cari hotel yg hemat di daerah Kuta...... murah meriah deh pokokny..... 
 ::

----------


## asfenv

kapan neh ke bali,..
 ::

----------


## Prasetyo

Bagus sekali ada 
ide yang begitu menarik
kalau meninjau ke peternak dan petani koi bagaimana???
Sekalian saling beramah tamah dan saling bantu satu sama lain
Yang penting dalam perjalanan selain ilmu adalah rasa persaudaraan
sebagai sesama penghobi koi
sukses terus KOI"s
Bersatu kita teguh bercerai kita runtuh
Terimakasih atas bantuan 
dari  teman teman

----------


## klbid

> bali yuk...
> kois visit bali
> 
> jakarta to bali
> gw cegat bis nya di pekalongan ya


enaknya kalau tinggal di antara laut dan gunung.
ikut...............  :Car:

----------

